# Midnight Forum stopped working



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

As of this week the Midnight Forum stopped working on our 722.

I get a 943 error that says this programming is not available in your area.
Tech support says Ohio law is blocking anything above 1x. I can find no new relevant law that says there is now a block in Ohio.

Anyone heard anything on this? I actively monitor the political scene in Ohio and I haven't read anything on this.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It has been blocked since forever in NC so I don't even know what I'm missing. I find these kind of bans of content to be sad and unnecessary.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

brucegrr said:


> Anyone heard anything on this?


Might help if you explained what you were talking about.


----------



## filefly (Jan 6, 2012)

This is a known issue and is being worked on. Please submit something to a DIRT member so they can send in a report.

Edit: To clarify, Midnight Lounge (VOD), not Midnight Forum


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

brucegrr said:


> As of this week the Midnight Forum stopped working on our 722.
> 
> I get a 943 error that says this programming is not available in your area.
> Tech support says Ohio law is blocking anything above 1x. I can find no new relevant law that says there is now a block in Ohio.
> ...


Here are the adult programming blackout restrictions. If you're not in one of these areas, send me your account/phone number in a PM so I can report the error for you

XX.5 blackout

Hamilton County, Ohio
Marion County, Indiana
Duval County, Florida
Polk County, Florida
Bay County, Florida
Escambia County, Florida
Leon County, Florida

----------------------
XXX blackouts

States

Alabama 
Arkansas 
Mississippi 
Oklahoma
North Carolina 
Tennessee
Utah

Cities/Counties

Cincinnati, Ohio
Hamilton County, Ohio
Marion County, Indiana
Indianapolis, Indiana
Jacksonville, Florida
Tallahassee, Florida
Polk County, Florida
Pensacola, Florida
Panama City, Florida
Duval County, Florida
Bay County, Florida
Escambia County, Florida
Leon County, Florida


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Not sure what's not to understand? Not working. Got the message I mentioned? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Did you see the post #5 with information about restricted areas? If you are not in any of these areas, Matt suggested you send him a PM so he could submit a trouble report to our programming department. Thanks.



brucegrr said:


> Not sure what's not to understand? Not working. Got the message I mentioned? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I did.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

brucegrr said:


> Not sure what's not to understand? Not working. Got the message I mentioned? Anyone know anything about this?


Because there is no "Midnight Forum" that's what we couldn't understand. Midnight Lounge we understand.


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

Yeah, I got porn and this forum mixed up.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

brucegrr said:


> Yeah, I got porn and this forum mixed up.


What features have I missed on this forum?:grin:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

SayWhat? said:


> Might help if you explained what you were talking about.


I still have no idea what you're talking about. Is this a channel or what?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"SayWhat?" said:


> I still have no idea what you're talking about. Is this a channel or what?


He is talking about the adult section of Dish Online.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

OoooooooKey.

Didn't know there was one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"SayWhat?" said:


> OoooooooKey.
> 
> Didn't know there was one.


You may live in a state, like I do, where the content is banned... Or if it isn't your cup of tea maybe you just haven't looked.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Actually, I don't really do DishOnline. Just never bothered.

Just would have been nice if the OP had included a little more detail on what the thread was about.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"SayWhat?" said:


> Actually, I don't really do DishOnline. Just never bothered.
> 
> Just would have been nice if the OP had included a little more detail on what the thread was about.


You seem to be the only one who didn't know what he was talking about though...


----------



## brucegrr (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't do Dish Online either. Tried the Midnight Lounge once. When a new software update comes along I try to check every function to make sure everything is working. After the last software update I noticed that the Midnight lounge gave me the message mentioned in my first post. That said, there was no cause and effect. The software update came along the same time a new law in Hamilton County, Ohio went into effect. I don't live in Hamilton County SO the Midnight Lounge should not be blocked. If I ever get a hankering to watch cheap, grainy, hey isn't that movie from 1983, porn I want to be able to do it.

I would love to hear back from Dish as to exactly what the problem is. Sounds like a bug or quirk in in the way the blackouts are handled.........

The Midnight Lounge on the 722 is in the same menu area as your DVR recordings.

Hamilton County, BTW is noted for its battles over porn, adult entertainment.


----------



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

After reading this thread I checked my 722k and it says "This feature is not available for viewing in your area". On post #5 Texas is not listed. I'm not that worried about it but I wonder why its not avalable anymore.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Always fascinates me that people who scream about government interference in their lives will happily pass laws that interfere with other peoples' lives. But we probably shouldn't get into that can of worms here.


----------



## Orion9 (Jan 31, 2011)

Stewart Vernon said:


> You seem to be the only one who didn't know what he was talking about though...


There were at _least_ two. For a long time I never bothered to read this thread because I figured that even if the forum had quit at midnight, it was working fine again now. But since it kept bouncing to the top, I finally read it today. Still not 100% sure what it's about but I tend to stay away from parts of the receiver that look like they involve paying additional money.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

"Orion9" said:


> There were at least two. For a long time I never bothered to read this thread because I figured that even if the forum had quit at midnight, it was working fine again now. But since it kept bouncing to the top, I finally read it today. Still not 100% sure what it's about but I tend to stay away from parts of the receiver that look like they involve paying additional money.


I hadn't thought of that  I guess if you just read the title of the thread you might think it was a DBSTalk thing.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

brucegrr said:


> I don't do Dish Online either. Tried the Midnight Lounge once. When a new software update comes along I try to check every function to make sure everything is working. After the last software update I noticed that the Midnight lounge gave me the message mentioned in my first post. That said, there was no cause and effect. The software update came along the same time a new law in Hamilton County, Ohio went into effect. I don't live in Hamilton County SO the Midnight Lounge should not be blocked. If I ever get a hankering to watch cheap, grainy, hey isn't that movie from 1983, porn I want to be able to do it.
> 
> I would love to hear back from Dish as to exactly what the problem is. Sounds like a bug or quirk in in the way the blackouts are handled.........
> 
> ...


How close to Hamilton county are you? Perhaps your zip code (which is how E* determines your location) is partially in Hamilton County.

EDIT: I just happened to have an Ohio map here and looked up Ney. You are nowhere near any of the affected areas! Unless Defiance Ohio also has a XXX restriction here is no reason for you to get blacked out.


----------



## Ski Tahoe (Jan 17, 2012)

I am having the same issue. I live in California so my location should not have an affect on it.


----------



## TxDave (Mar 29, 2006)

Same in Texas. It used to work but now does not. Texas is not on the above list of blackout states. ??


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

There's a known issue with the Midnight Lounge service. It's down for most everyone.


----------

